# Pickled eggs



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I'm looking for a picked egg recipe that doesn't use pickled beets. One where you just hard boil the eggs, put in a jar and pour some kind of vinegar mixture over then. Then they're refrigerated.

Does anyone have a tried-and-true recipe like that?


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Eat the cucumber dill pickles, pour the juice from that over the hard boiled peeled eggs and keep in the refrigerator. (all summer long--use for potato salad)


----------



## bonnie in indiana (May 10, 2002)

[FONT=DejaVu Sans Mono, sans-serif]I pickle quail eggs all the time. It is so easy. Please find below my notes from a long time ago. I have since changed some details. It is not rocket science. I have recently been using: 1 part sugar to 1 part vinegar and some pickling spices (from the grocery or farm store).[/FONT]
[FONT=DejaVu Sans Mono, sans-serif]Usually I do 4 cups sugar and 4 cups vinegar and a capful of pickling spices [couple of table spoons]. When I want red eggs I put in some beet water that I have reduced to concentrate.[/FONT]
[FONT=DejaVu Sans Mono, sans-serif]Don't over think the process---it is the vinegar that does the trick. I also store in the fridge.[/FONT][FONT=DejaVu Sans Mono, sans-serif]*
*[/FONT]
[FONT=DejaVu Sans Mono, sans-serif]*The below is from my notes:
*[/FONT]
[FONT=DejaVu Sans Mono, sans-serif]*So your reciepe is *[/FONT] 
[FONT=DejaVu Sans Mono, sans-serif]*1 cup vinegar and pickling spices [a capful or depends on your taste]*[/FONT]
[FONT=DejaVu Sans Mono, sans-serif]*1 cup sugar*[/FONT]
[FONT=DejaVu Sans Mono, sans-serif]*1 cup water or beet juice liquid [ use less water]*[/FONT]
[FONT=DejaVu Sans Mono, sans-serif]*you can put in beets, veggies, hot peppers, other stuff*[/FONT]

 

 

 
[FONT=DejaVu Sans Mono, sans-serif]_*Remember---it is easy 1-1-1 or 2-2-2 ratio*_[/FONT]

 
[FONT=DejaVu Sans Mono, sans-serif]*The same amounts of beet liquid and vinegar and sugar*[/FONT]
[FONT=DejaVu Sans Mono, sans-serif]*I have found out that quail eggs that are pickled are somewhat tough skinned on the outside and very tender on the inside. It is a texture thing. I have tried every thing to keep the outside tender and then I found several different places on the net that stated quail eggs are tough skinned when pickled.*[/FONT]

 
[FONT=DejaVu Sans Mono, sans-serif]*I tried the eggs again maybe 1 and Â½ months later and they seemed not leathery. Maybe it takes time to soften the outer whites.*[/FONT]


----------



## bonnie in indiana (May 10, 2002)

Ardie- you stated SOME kind of vinegar. I buy at the grocery--white vinegar in gallon jugs. On the side it will probably say something about pickling.

I also use vinegar for cleaning and in the laundry to take out orders.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

bonnie in indiana said:


> Ardie- you stated SOME kind of vinegar. I buy at the grocery--white vinegar in gallon jugs. On the side it will probably say something about pickling.
> 
> I also use vinegar for cleaning and in the laundry to take out orders.


I'm gonna look around the Internet too.

We use a heck of a lot of vinegar here too. There is always a spray bottle of it in the kitchen. We use it to clean the litter box and vinegar is about all I use instead of fabric softener in the laundry!

To remove urine odor (skunk, dog, cat, human) mix equal amounts of hydrogen peroxide and vinegar with a squirt of Dawn and apply! Check for color fastness and, if using it on a skunked dog, keep the solution out of eyes!

Sorry about the thread drift!


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I think you can use anything you already enjoy as long as it has vinegar to preserve the eggs. I love Bread & butter pickles and just use that to make my pickled eggs. Most want you to use 1/2 water which I do not do. The only liquid is spiced vinegar preferably bread & butter but I also enjoy the pickled beet mix and at times combine them. 
By not using the added water the pickled eggs can stay out on the table always available for that quick snack as you walk by.



Wade


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

This is not a simple recipe, but the curried pickled eggs are out of this world, I never get to eat any as DH gobbles them right up! I'll bet the jalapeno ones are excellent as well. 

http://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/pickled_eggs/


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

*Habanero Jalapeno Pickled Eggs*
Brine:
1) 2 Cups of White Vinegar
2) 1/2 Cup of Water
3) 1/2 Cup of White Sugar
4) 1 teaspoonful of salt
5) 1 teaspoonful pickling spice
6) 1 teaspoonful red pepper flakes
7) 4-5 cloves
8) 1 Cinammon Stick
9) 2-3 Habanero Peppers (orange color) cut into rings (discard stems). Include the seeds as well. BEWARE: the oils from the surface of these can really burn. I usually use the grocery bag they come in to hold them while slicing and cleaning. Wash your hands with soap and water after handling them.
10) 2-3 Green Jalapeno Peppers cut into slices
11) 1/2 Red Pepper cut into strips
12) A few rings of a freshly cut White Onion
Allow all ingredients except vegetables to simmer on the stove for at least 10-15 minutes. Stir occasionally while simmering.
Remove the broth from the heat and scoop some of the peppers/onions into a Quart sized Mason Jar. Add 3 eggs. Scoop some more of the peppers/onions/spices into the jar. Add 3 more eggs. Continue to add the peppers/onions/spices and eggs. When done, pour the remaining broth into the Mason jar, using a funnel if you like, to within a quarter inch of the top. You may have some leftover broth, depending on the size of the eggs and peppers, etc. If you are short on broth, just top off with white vinegar.
Hand tighten a lid and ring on the Mason jar and let it cool. *Then place it in the refrigerator for 2-3 weeks*. This is a long time to wait, but the benefits are worth it!! I make 1 jar nearly every week and so I have them running on a regular supply.
Eat and Enjoy!


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I just re-use existing brine for eggs. When we empty a jar of pickled beets, save the brine for one go round of eggs. Also have "refrigerator pickles" that I make, so when the pickles are gone, the brine gets used one more time for a jar of eggs. I only use the brine twice, once for the original pickle, then one batch of eggs, then discard. I like a brine with some sugar for eggs, don't think I would like dill pickle brine. But everybody's taste is different, someone else might think it was wonderful. 3 days is how long I leave the eggs in the brine before using. Also, poke holes around them with a toothpick to help the brine get in.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi Ardie/WI here is my TNT recipe, my dad got his recipe for his dad who was born in the mid 1870's and my dad made these most of his 88 years, and now I've been tweaking it to my palet and it works well and is KickAss, :thumb::gossip:




*Les Blake's Pickled eggs*

Â© Mountain Mick Blake, Baree , Mount Morgan​Growing up my Dad loved pickled eggs I was not overly fusted on them as a kid, but you plate changers as you grow and I've taking my Dad's pickled egg recipe and made it my own by swapping out malt vinegar for Apple cider vinegar and adding chillie & Ginger. So try them you may just get hooked, Pickled eggs are make all over the world and I think my Dad's inspired âPickled Eggsâ are some of the best in the world. So here to Leslie Edward Blake my dad & hero. 


INGREDIENTS


1 dozen eggs
1 large onion cut into batons
3/4 cup Brown vinegar
3/4 cup Apple Cider vinegar
3/4 cup water
3 tablespoons sugar
3 teaspoons salt
1 bay leaf
2 teaspoons peppercorns
2 teaspoons ground Ginger powder
1 cinnamon quill
10 birds eye chillies or 3 habanero chillies 


METHOD


Hard boil eggs in large saucepan for 10 minutes; stirring constantly, so yolk stays in center. Drain, rinse in cold water, place back in saucepan and shake to crack shells. Pour ice-water over eggs and let stand; this helps the peeling process.

In medium saucepan bring Onion, vinegars, water, sugar, salt, bay leaf, peppercorns, cinnamon and chillies to the boil.

Once the pickling liquor is boiled drain the onions & Chillies off and place in the bottom of a large open top jar big enough to fit the 12 eggs into it or two jars that fit 6 eggs in each plus the onion/chillies now peel the eggs and place in large mouthed jar. Now bring the pickling liquor to the boil again and pour boiling vinegar mixture over the eggs. Cool, now seal the jar. Store in refrigerator for 4 weeks before tasting the wait is worth it, lovely with a ice cold beer or as part of a picnic hamper or in a summer salad. Please in joy.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I just reheat the juice from my favorite pickle and pour over the peeled eggs, just once. I always keep a jar of pickle juice in the refrigerator, add a little to many cold summer foods like potato salad, macaroni salads....James


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

There are several pickled egg recipes at the site below, from the main menu pick pickling and from that menu pickles eggs is three from the bottom. They do have a beet recipe but have several others too.

http://nchfp.uga.edu/


----------

